# How do I get 'sort by most used' to stick in the start menu?



## Remes (Oct 12, 2010)

There are different options for how the apps are sorted. I chose sort by most used but it defaults back to sort by category every time I reset. How do I get sort by most used to stay?

Thanks.


----------



## 2xg (Aug 5, 2009)

Hello Remes,

Have tried right clicking on the Taskbar, choose properties then go to the Jump Lists tab, and enable "*Store recently opened programs*"? Restart and sorting Apps by most used should work.

You may also pin your fave Apps in the Taskbar.

Hope this helps.


----------



## Remes (Oct 12, 2010)

Thanks ill give it a try.

Hmm unfortunately that was already ticked as was the other one 'store and display recently opened items in jump lists'.


----------



## 2xg (Aug 5, 2009)

I'd also make sure that you have the latest Windows Updates.

I'd pin my fave Apps to my Taskbar, that will be another option.


----------

